# Frage zu den Schulterverzauberungen



## EdenX (24. Oktober 2008)

Für die Inschriftenkundler wird es ja spezielle Schulterverzauberungen geben. Auf mmo.champion.com habe ich die Verzauberung für Tanks gesehen, die 52 Ausweichwertung und 15 Verteidigungswertung gibt. Hm, klingt ja im ersten Moment ganz toll, aaaaber: Gibt es für nicht-Inschriftenkundler auch Schulterverzaiberungen (so wie Seher und Aldor)? Denn momentan kann man sich mit ehrfürchtigem Ruf bei den Seher ja 10 Ausweich- und 15 Verteidigungswertung auf die Schulter basteln.

Wird es noch andere exklusive Gegenstände für Inschriftenkundler geben (so wie die Rolle des Rückrufs)?

Danke euch


----------



## marcloker (24. Oktober 2008)

hast du zufällig gerade nen direkten link zu den schulter verzauberungen? 

bin noch auf arbeit und kann daher schlecht nach suchen^^

danke

mfg


----------



## azizi (27. Oktober 2008)

ich hab leider auch nur gerüchte gehört dass es die vz geben soll, die schildhände sollen ja bald für alle nutzbar sein nicht nur für kundige ( hab ich mal so verstanden). der Kundige kann eine weitere große Glyphe einsetzen. das kann je nachdem wie die nordend glyphen ausfallen schon einiges bringen denk ich. Generell soll es mehr VZ geben wie bisher, zb auch gürtel und co. soweit bekannt über ruf ( wie zZ die kopfverzauberungen) ob da inschriftenkundigeauch ihr finger im spiel haben ist mir noch nicht bekannt


----------

